# Тупая боль в середине спины



## incognito (9 Авг 2015)

Имеется временами исчезающая лёгкая, иногда средняя тупая боль в середине спины, в позвоночнике. Появилась где - то в марте - апреле 2015го, предположительно, после затяжного фарингита. Сейчас август 2015го. 
На МРТ в заключении в описании: "На уровне С6-С7 имеются умеренные реактивные изменения в смежных субхондральных отделах." 
На МРТ в заключении: "Признаки неспецифического спондилита на уровне С6-С7."
Невролог сказала, что это как один из процессов сопутствующих возрастным изменениям, как остеохондроз, например. В интернете начитался много ужасного касательно этого диагноза.
Заболеваний практически не имею. Возраст 40 лет. Стараюсь двигаться, ходить больше пешком, особенно теперь, из-за этого не приобрёл авто. Работа сидячая, за ПК.

Вопрос №1. Связана ли эта боль с этим диагнозом ?
Вопрос №2. На сколько это опасно ?
Вопрос №3. Можно ли полностью вылечить это ?
Вопрос №4. Если да, то как ?


Хочу также добавить, что никогда не пил спиртного, не курил. Стараюсь умеренно питаться. Не ем слишком жирного, вообще жареного, избегаю солёного. Позволяю себе маринады иногда. Стрессы, конечно бывают, как и у всех.


----------



## La murr (9 Авг 2015)

*incognito*, здравствуйте!
Дополните, пожалуйста, тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## incognito (9 Авг 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *incognito*, здравствуйте!
> Дополните, пожалуйста, тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> ...



Мне бы хотелось остаться анонимным. Поэтому заполнять по форме, позвольте, не буду. Всё остальное я написал.
Часть снимков МРТ прикрепить постараюсь, хотя там есть моя фамилия (придётся стереть), да и снимки МРТ - их много на одном листе как вы знаете, размещу только часть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2015)

Снимки и анализы.
СОЭ. СРБ, РФ. АСЛО, дав и мочевая кислота пожалуй.


----------



## incognito (20 Авг 2015)

Использовал метод РДТ (лечебного голодания). Боль появилась и усилилась на выходе из воздержания от еды. Сейчас практически прошла.


----------



## incognito (31 Май 2021)

По результатам МРТ в дальнейшем выяснилось, что у меня была грыжа в грудном отделе позвоночника.


----------

